# Tiger Barb having issues



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 4 tiger barbs and one of them is very messed up. Its top fin is pink and looks like the skin has been torn off and its right eye is bulging out and is really cloudy. Also, it looks like it now has fin rot, but I don't think that is to blame for the pink fin and the bulging eye. 

I have a large pleco that likes to stay behind a rock and I think the tiger barb was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, but I'm not sure. Does it sound like a disease or physical damage?

I have moved it to a separate tank I have setup, just in case it needs medication. Medicating a 70 gal tank gets expensive, especially for one sick fish.

BTW, it is in the hospital tank with a Betta that is a permanent resident. I tried keeping them separated initially, but the divider kept moving. They Betta fish isn't bothering the tiger barb and the tiger barb isn't bothering the Betta, probably because it is so sick. Is this really bad?


----------



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Your Barb might have Velvet. My two Cory cats and pleco all got it when iwent on a vacation and their fins turned pink and so did parts of their bodies. Also, their eyes turned a bit cloudy and dull, but didn't bulge. Personally, I wouldn't have your fish with the betta incase it caught the "issue." I just put all my sick fish in seprate tupperware and blew air gently into eack one each day through a straw (my make shift airator lol). The cory cats died but I'm still nursing my pleco.
Hope this helps.:fish10:


----------



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Do I ned to get medication, or will this clear up on its own?



Never mind, I did some research and I have medicated the tank appropriately.


----------

